# Thinking of sell my huge collection.



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

Guys I have been very passionate about slotcars since I was a kid in the 70s. Its something I did almost weely with my Dad until his death in Decemember of 2006. And it hurts me to look at the cars anymore. Ther is a few that my Dad and me raced and collected that I will never part with. But That will leave 400-500 cars that I dont want anymore. I got tjets,afx,tycos,g-pluses alot of rare cars no remakes these are a the real deal. So if you are looking to buy a bunch of cars because this is going to be a all or nothing deal email me. at [email protected] and we will talk. I am looking between 10.00-15.00 per car. In this deal. So if your intrested let me know. I would prefer a father and son buy these if possiable. To keep it growing and good memories to come from it again.

Matt Bayless


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am very very interested in your t-jets and afx cars.
DRAGjet
859-356-1566


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

I will call you Monday if your still intrested. Let me know. I got a several emails already I am not seperating the cars. The buyer MUST buy all cars not just the cherries. So guys if you you want the the tjets you also got buy the g-pluses,afx,and tycos.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Interested,call me monday.
DRAGjet


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Bayless, Dragula did you guys do the sale? Just curious I could be interested in going in on it with someone


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

No I just had to many cars. I am going to post a video of my collection it would just take to much time to catalog all the cars. I have had alot of intrest . A few emails asked how he died we were at a RC car race he hosted every year. And he had a heart attack while winning the race . Died age 57 and still won the race. He was the man.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bayless, sorry to read about your father. That is way to young a time to go. You have my condolences.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

BTW I know you had said earlier that you want to sell it all together and just be done with it, but was wondering if you had considered grouping them togehter as a t jet group, A/FX group etc? Any Chance you have a t jet batmobile and green hornet ?


----------



## kevin19666 (Mar 28, 2008)

hi, i am looking for a afx rebel charger if you have one and are willing to sale it let me know thanks kevin mcknight 304-688-9000 or [email protected]


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

Guys after talking with a few collectors and two or three guys that I have dealt with in the past .The have advised me to hang on to it a while more because it may be a big mistake to sell it. These are big ho guys who know what I have and trust. Thanks Phil, Jon, and Mike.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Matt. I just finished reading this message. Sorry to hear of your fathers passing,I know how you feel, I lost my Dad just before Christmas, 2008. I didn't share slots with him, but I did share Model cars. I gave him 6 different cars over the course of 15 years that I built them. The last was a 55 chevy diorama of a car he had when young. It held a special spot for him becuase his dad helped him with it. I haven't been able to finish another car since. I however have started slotting again, 1st time since I was 14. My son and I went to a small town parade to watch his cousins and went across the street to a garage sale when it was done. I was rooting around and found a box of Life Like track and 2 cars. One complete body, and one broken in two. They were asking $5.00, I offered $3.00 and I had the disease again. I also found my small collection 7 or 8 cars stashed away. Once I had them running, my son and I had a great time. I have since searched out more cars to add to our collection. It's been hard, because I just finished dealing with Cancer and I've been looking for work for 5 months now. I recently won a lot of 82 bodies on e-bay, and I'm busy customizing them to sell in hopes of buying more cars. If you ever consider downsizing again, please let me know. My son loves looking on ebay with me and constantly asks me to buy cars, however you and I both know... you can't have everything. Anyhow, you're story pulled at my heart strings, and I wanted to share mine. Cheers!


----------

